

Stack Overflow DevDays - babakian
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2009/05/12.html

======
Mongoose
I'm wondering how many people will wear the suggested identity t-shirts. As
cool as wearing your internet identity on your chest is, I'd kinda rather go
in regular clothes + a nametag.

------
bscofield
Hey, they totally stole our schtick! <http://developer-day.com/>

Though we're only doing one city at a time...

------
addicttostress
I must be alone in loving to work with people online but not so much in
person. I don't think I could handle an event like that. I do love Stack
Overflow, I'm happy it gained so many users.

~~~
xenophanes
If they sell out all 1,500 tickets it definitely doesn't make you alone in
that preference...

------
Raphomet
A conference I can afford! Aside from the celebrity wow, the $99 price tag
caught my eye first.

(Not to say that more expensive conferences aren't worth every dollar, but
when you're kind-of consulting/running a struggling software/on a ramen diet
you have to count your pennies.)

------
intranation
The official site is kinda light on details. I'm not sure I would pay $100 for
that, at least not yet.

~~~
abossy
I would like to know who the speakers are first. I know, it's more important
to meet fellow Stack Overflow folks, but I meet geeks all the time in the Bay
Area. "Six great speakers in each city" could be anybody.

~~~
mhp
You can always get a full refund at any point in time. The London event is
already half sold out and Joel announced it today (no post on
blog.stackoverflow.com or carsonified.com yet either).

------
pclark
swap Stack Overflow karma for Hacker News karma and I'm there (london).

~~~
petercooper
Ditto. I'd much rather go to a Hacker News event generally. Despite covering a
wide range of topics, there's something a bit proprietary/Microsoft-y about
Stack Overflow that I can't put my finger on. Besides, I much prefer the wider
range of non-programming stuff HN covers :) Thumbs up for HN events!

~~~
gustavo_duarte
Seconded. Is there a list of local HN meetups anywhere? Or an informal process
for announcing or setting one up?

------
brown9
I'm pretty bummed on the lack of an NYC event (or greater Northeastern US for
that matter).

~~~
scorpion032
I'd ve loved it if it were also in India. Bangalore.

~~~
strider24
Its far more difficult to organize in a different country. I was surprised to
see it being held in London.

PS. I live in Bangalore

~~~
badri
why is it difficult to organize in India?

------
dinkumthinkum
um ok. Thanks for the heads up ... ... Kind of odd that Jeff Atwood is only
going to one of the things isn't it?

~~~
stewiecat
He's got a newborn son now so he probably want to limit travel for the time
being. Just a guess though.

